# HELP! First time grow tent too hot!



## chababuds (Jun 17, 2017)

Hey all,

So this is my first time growing in a tent (small personal grow).  I'm using the following setup:

-1 Gorilla Glue #4 & 1 Skywalker x Grateful Breath (both 4 weeks from planting clone) in 5 gal buckets (both have been topped/LST)
-2'x2'x4' tent
-300w Viparspectra Reflector Series LED
-4 2700k 23w CFL & 2 6500k 23w CFL
-Passive intake with Terrabloom 6in exhaust fan at top of the tent pumping 188cfm
-2 oscillating 6in fans
-using Fox Farms nute trio and Ocean Forest soil

So here's the issue.  I've been running the exhaust and have the A/C in the room my tent is in on, but the temps of my tent are consistently in the low-mid 80s during the day and high 70s-low 80s during the night.  Does anyone have any crafty DIY ways to cool the tent down? I'm thinking some sort of ice in the tent or a portable A/C blowing on the outside of the tent (the tent is in a walk-in closet within my living room with the no door, it gets hotter than the surrounding room).

Also, how do they look for a first time tent grower/first time indoor grow?!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Growdude (Jun 17, 2017)

Is this the fan you have? https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M2XG0E1/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

If so its no good and needs to be replaced, something like this one. 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001JKYTLG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Dogweed (Jun 17, 2017)

What are the temps of the room your tent is in?  I find my tent is constantly 10-15* warmer than the room its in. So I keep my AC set for 65* and the tent hovers around 76-80. I have a ceiling exhaust fan that I hooked up to my tent that constantly draws 50-80-cfm but if the tent gets above 80* an inline fan kicks on at 440 cfm and the temps drop almost immediately. 
Also something I learned about AC if you use a portable one that draws air in from the room then blows it out the window (hot air exhaust), you will create a vacuum in your room that can draw in even hotter air in from the surrounding rooms or attic if your on the top floor rendering the ac pointless.  
If your room is cool enough, I would just try a more aggressive exhaust fan to start and try to get that hot air away from the tent so it doesn't get drawn right back in.

side observation, you're small fan that is higher in the tent is probably taking the hot air from the led and blowing it down onto the plants. Might try lowering the fan,


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 17, 2017)

Sounds perfect to me. I shoot for 85 during lights on and no colder than 75 at lights off.

For me, at 90F, it's too hot. On the other end, anything under 70 is too cold.


----------



## Lesso (Jun 17, 2017)

Are you exhausting into the closet? If so thats too small a space to adequately cool the air around your tent. With the passive intake you need the air around the tent cooler than the temp you want the tent to be. You are working against yourself a little bit. Exhaust the hot air into the attic or at least out of the closet.


----------



## chababuds (Jun 17, 2017)

Lesso said:


> Are you exhausting into the closet? If so thats too small a space to adequately cool the air around your tent. With the passive intake you need the air around the tent cooler than the temp you want the tent to be. You are working against yourself a little bit. Exhaust the hot air into the attic or at least out of the closet.





So I'm exhausting out of the top of the tent and out of the closet.  The intake vents are in the closet but as heat rises I assumed they would be ok since the exhaust is on the top and vents are on the bottom.  Am I wrong?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chababuds (Jun 17, 2017)

Hackerman said:


> Sounds perfect to me. I shoot for 85 during lights on and no colder than 75 at lights off.
> 
> For me, at 90F, it's too hot. On the other end, anything under 70 is too cold.





Good to hear man! I was worried that 85 was too hot for the girls.  You've had no problems?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lesso (Jun 18, 2017)

chababuds said:


> So I'm exhausting out of the top of the tent and out of the closet.  The intake vents are in the closet but as heat rises I assumed they would be ok since the exhaust is on the top and vents are on the bottom.  Am I wrong?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sounds like youre heating up the closet too much. But if there is no sign of stress to the plants i wouldnt worry.


----------



## chababuds (Jun 18, 2017)

Lesso said:


> Sounds like youre heating up the closet too much. But if there is no sign of stress to the plants i wouldnt worry.





Yeah tbh man the plants look great! I just hear all this talk about 84-86 being too hot and hot worried.  I figure as long as the girls look alright, I'll be cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lesso (Jun 18, 2017)

chababuds said:


> Yeah tbh man the plants look great! I just hear all this talk about 84-86 being too hot and hot worried.  I figure as long as the girls look alright, I'll be cool
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Let the plants tell you ifthey like it or not. My issue with high temps in flower always caused fluffy or airy buds. It hurt my yield for sure....but the goal of a first grow is to get the plant all the way through to a harvest....then work to dial in your method.


----------



## chababuds (Jun 19, 2017)

Lesso said:


> Let the plants tell you ifthey like it or not. My issue with high temps in flower always caused fluffy or airy buds. It hurt my yield for sure....but the goal of a first grow is to get the plant all the way through to a harvest....then work to dial in your method.





Good to know.  I'm curious if it will affect my buds.  Wish there was an easier way to cool it down with the lights off without running my room ac all damn day.  I tried cups of ice near fans and that did ****.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 19, 2017)

I live in the desert and fight heat every summer. I hear you about not wanting to run your air. I ended up with a little air conditioner. I am not recommending that, it takes heat to run... The good news is with enough air they will do fine. Today it will be 96 outside and the plants won't really grow in that heat, they won't die or even be that stressed.. Lots of air will help. Good luck to you and welcome to Marijuana passion. These folks know their stuff and we like to smoke the dank:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## chababuds (Jun 19, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> I live in the desert and fight heat every summer. I hear you about not wanting to run your air. I ended up with a little air conditioner. I am not recommending that, it takes heat to run... The good news is with enough air they will do fine. Today it will be 96 outside and the plants won't really grow in that heat, they won't die or even be that stressed.. Lots of air will help. Good luck to you and welcome to Marijuana passion. These folks know their stuff and we like to smoke the dank:vap-Bong_smoker:





Thanks fam glad to hear I'm not alone! I'll keep you guys posted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

